# Where's my pen?



## David H (Jan 21, 2011)

A very tired nurse walks into a bank, totally exhausted after an 18-hour shift.

Preparing to write a cheque, she pulls a rectal thermometer out of her handbag and tries to write with it. 

When she realizes her mistake, she looks at the flabbergasted teller and without missing a beat, she says:

'Well, that's great... that's just great
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Some asshole's got my pen!'*


----------



## shirl (Jan 22, 2011)

LMAO that's just made my day!!!!!


----------



## macast (Jan 22, 2011)

really funny  made me laugh


----------



## KateR (Jan 22, 2011)

It made hubby and me laugh.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2015)

Very good David


----------

